# Bowtech Realm X vs. Mathews Triax - Olympic-Distance 720 Round



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I pitted the shortest bow in our 2018 Hunting Bow Project (Mathews Triax) against the longest bow (Bowtech Realm X) and shot a full Olympic-distance 720 round at 70 meters.

I alternated rounds with each bow with the Realm X shooting the odd numbered rounds the the Triax shooting the even numbered rounds.

Considering these bows are set up for hunting with a large peep, multi-pin scope and no stabilizers, I came away impressed. I do wish I shot as well as I did a couple of days earlier when I was sighting them in, but shooting worse when the scorecards come out is a hallmark of mine.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here is a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAg8esTRjHw


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Pretty cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

watched that one, good video.
I know you stated that you shoot the Realm X better on performance, but could that have lead to some of the dropped points? Still excellent shooting and awesome comparison but just wondering.


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

4IDARCHER said:


> watched that one, good video.
> I know you stated that you shoot the Realm X better on performance, but could that have lead to some of the dropped points? Still excellent shooting and awesome comparison but just wondering.


It's difficult to say. The bow does tire me out after a while, so that may have something to do with the less than ideal final end. If I owned this bow, I'd probably try to play with the cables to get a hair more valley in Performance. Failing that, I'm sure I could shoot it just as well in Comfort if I spent enough time with it.


----------

